# Hotel Rip Off In Kilkenny any ideas



## procus (7 Dec 2006)

Just thought I'd mention it , my wife went to book Langtons Hotel in Kilkenny for a saturday night in May 2007 for 3 people. She was quoted 300 Euro For 1 Night! for a triple room that included breakfast. It's no wonder nobody holidays in Ireland anymore! What a RIP OFF!

Can anyone recommend any B&B's near the centre of Kilkenny that are a bit cheaper

Thanks


----------



## Guest109 (7 Dec 2006)

oh that has been going on for a long time rip off stay away


----------



## Cashstrapped (7 Dec 2006)

You could stay in the Days Hotel, it only opened earlier this year so is in good condition and they advertise rooms for €69 a night.  You'd get a taxi into town for €5 or €6 or you could walk it's about 10-15mins walk to the Centre.


----------



## Marion (7 Dec 2006)

Hi Procus

Did you try Gulliver.ie

Marion


----------



## wyser2 (7 Dec 2006)

Hi Procus,
We were very fortunate to have found a nice B&B practically city-centre called Knockavon House. It is less than a 5 minute walk to the castle and very reasonable indeed. If u would like their number and two other places which you could stay send me a quick note.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Dec 2006)

procus said:


> Just thought I'd mention it , my wife went to book Langtons Hotel in Kilkenny for a saturday night in May 2007 for 3 people. She was quoted 300 Euro For 1 Night! for a triple room that included breakfast. It's no wonder nobody holidays in Ireland anymore! What a RIP OFF!
> 
> Can anyone recommend any B&B's near the centre of Kilkenny that are a bit cheaper
> 
> Thanks


It's not a rip-off if she was clearly quoted a price up front. Expensive maybe. But not a rip-off.


----------



## procus (7 Dec 2006)

Thanks for all the replies some good tips there, not too sure about clubmans response, he must be in the money if he thinks 300 euro for a room for a night is not a total rip off !


----------



## patspost (7 Dec 2006)

The Europa is a nice spot, equally so The River Court, probably cheaper than 300 a nigth.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

procus said:


> Thanks for all the replies some good tips there, not too sure about clubmans response, he must be in the money if he thinks 300 euro for a room for a night is not a total rip off !


It would be a rip-off if she was quoted some lower price but was charged €300 on checking out. If she is quoted €300 up front and thinks that it's too pricey and decides to take her custom elsewhere then that's a different matter. No rip-off. I don't know why some people seem to have such a problem with this obvious distinction between high prices and genuine rip-offs to be honest.


----------



## almo (8 Dec 2006)

We had a delegation booked into Days in Kilkenny for a Saturday night (on the way from Abbeyfeale).  We arrived to find our rooms gone and a subsequent search of Kilkenny turned up nothing, thankfully we found a great B+B, in Carlow!  The same nonsense happened in Limerick the previous night - how often does this junk happen that the Hotel "loses" your booking despite having received a booking fee and issuing a booking confirmation - oh, and still waiting for the refund, since October!


----------



## ubiquitous (8 Dec 2006)

Go on to any hotel booking website and you will soon find out that it is very easy to spend €300 on a hotel room nowadays. This isn't just an Irish phenomenon either.


----------



## NHG (8 Dec 2006)

The Clubhouse Hotel (Patrick Street) and the Kilford Arms (John's Street)advertise much lower rates that you were quoted and both are in the city centre.  The Kilford is just up the street from Langtons.

By the way Langtons would'nt be the dearest in Kilkenny!


----------



## Murt10 (8 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> It would be a rip-off if she was quoted some lower price but was charged €300 on checking out. If she is quoted €300 up front and thinks that it's too pricey and decides to take her custom elsewhere then that's a different matter. No rip-off. I don't know why some people seem to have such a problem with this obvious distinction between high prices and genuine rip-offs to be honest.





Definition of a rip off from Chambers

RIP OFF. noun 1 an act or instance of stealing from someone, or cheating or defrauding them, etc. 2 an item which is outrageously overpriced. 


http://www.chambersharrap.co.uk/chambers/features/chref/chref.py/main?query=rip+off&title=21st

300 Euro For 1 Night for a triple room is clearly outrageously overpriced to me.


Murt


----------



## LIVERLIPS (8 Dec 2006)

What about the Kilkenny Inn Hotel they do some triple rooms rooms and are 70 euro per person per night their web-site is Kilkennyinnhotel.com.


----------



## uncorked (8 Dec 2006)

I have stayed in this b&b http://www.laraghhouse.com/  It's about a 7 minute walk into town.  It doesn't look much from the outside, but the rooms would be up to hotel standard.  I would never pay hotel prices in Kilkenny while this b&b is available.  

Re: Rip off, 3 of us stayed in an Hotel in Eyre Square in Galway for the Galway races where we payed €300 for a triple room.  By comparison I would definetly consider Langtons a rip off.


----------



## fatmanknows (8 Dec 2006)

uncorked said:


> I have stayed in this b&b http://www.laraghhouse.com/ It's about a 7 minute walk into town.


Looks a bit like a big council house from the outside to me .


----------



## lysa Cork (8 Dec 2006)

try Zuni in the middle of Kilkenny, fab restaurant downstairs, nice quiet little bar out front, rooms a little dark but v. comfortable and a good power shower. We paid 60e per person.

Lysa.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

Murt10 said:


> 300 Euro For 1 Night for a triple room is clearly outrageously overpriced to me.


That's your opinion. I disagree that there is any rip-off since the potential customer was not mislead/scammed.


----------



## Guest111 (8 Dec 2006)

Also, most hotels charge a premium if you only want to stay one night of a weekend. I think this is perfectly fair...it'll be a lot harder for them to let a room to two groups on a Friday and a Saturday. Doubt you'd be quoted 300 a night for the Friday and the Saturday.


----------



## uncorked (8 Dec 2006)

fatmanknows said:


> Looks a bit like a big council house from the outside to me .


 
Like I said it doesn't look much from the outside......!


----------



## Murt10 (8 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> That's your opinion. I disagree that there is any rip-off since the potential customer was not mislead/scammed.




I think you are in a minority of one here. Just because the potential customer was not mislead/scammed does not means that the hotel didn't try and rip him off. 

It's not just my opinion either. Everyone else who has commented on the charge quoted seemed to think that the hotel was attempting to rip potential customers off by looking to charge an outrageously high price (which is what the dictionary defines as a rip off).

You, on the other hand, seem to be the only one of the opinion that the hotel was not attempting to rip him off


Murt


----------



## mf1 (8 Dec 2006)

I'm with Clubman on this. 

A. I don't think E300 for three people for one night only ( as opposed to for instance a two night stay) on a Saturday at fairly last minute is all that outrageous. The customer has the choice whether to take it or not. 

B. The customer has obtained a quote, decided not to take it and is actively looking at alternatives. Langtons will not now get the business. 

This is simply a market economy in action. It is not rip off. "Rip-off" in the context of which it is so often misused on this forum is a form of tabloid headline screaming that something that someone does not like is morally reprehensible. As opposed to just business which is all it is. 

Oh, and "no-one else agrees with you which means you must be wrong", is not a very convincing argument.  

mf


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Dec 2006)

If people do a search they will see that this argument (definition of 'rip-off') has been done to death, and there is never agreement/consensus.  Why don't we just say 'each to their own' and leave it at that?

The OP's basic issue is this-can anyone suggest where in Kilkenny they should look for a hotel room on a Saturday night for 3 people for less than €300?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> The OP's basic issue is this-can anyone suggest where in Kilkenny they should look for a hotel room on a Saturday night for 3 people for less than €300?


Then perhaps they could change the misleading title:

_"Hotel Rip Off In Kilkenny any ideas"_


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

Murt10 said:


> You, on the other hand, seem to be the only one of the opinion that the hotel was not attempting to rip him off


They did not attempt to rip anybody off. They quoted their price clearly and without any subterfuge. The fact that some (many?) people consider this price too high is a separate matter. Those who don't like it can decline the offer and look elsewhere for what they consider a better/fairer/cheaper price. No actual or potential rip-off though.


----------



## Satanta (8 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> The fact that some (many?) people consider this price too high is a separate matter.


Anyone who considers €300 for a room for 3 people a "rip off", due to being too high, actually booked any hotel accomodation recently. (€135 for one person per night isn't uncommon, and many hotels far higher) 

It is expensive yes, but far from being crazily so. It's just a little above what the majority of other hotels would charge and even B&Bs would only be a small bit cheaper. (Last B&B I looked at was €72 per night per person, middle of the week so probably more expensive at weekends)


----------



## SlurrySlump (8 Dec 2006)

Just back from Berlin where I stayed in a four star hotel with my wife for three nights including breakfast for a total of €254. Flights were €88 and the Christmas markets were in full swing. I know it wasn't Kilkenny and I know it wasn't May but we persevered...

Incidentally if you log on to [broken link removed] and key in Kilkenny for May 2007, you can get the Newpark for €116 for a double and the Ormonde for €178 for a double. The Rivercourt is €153. Iam sure you could get a fold away bed for €10 per night on top of these prices.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

SlurrySlump said:


> I know it wasn't Kilkenny and I know it wasn't May but we persevered...


Which sort of makes it all irrelevant surely?


----------



## Satanta (8 Dec 2006)

SlurrySlump said:


> Incidentally if you log on to [broken link removed] and key in Kilkenny for May 2007, you can get the Newpark for €116 for a double and the Ormonde for €178 for a double. The Rivercourt is €153. Iam sure you could get a fold away bed for €10 per night on top of these prices.


Doubtful. Usually it's an additional €40 on a €69 room to have a second person in it (around the Cork area at least - lived in hotel for approx six months with work so know the in's and out's pretty good, sadly ), this is for a double room either way so technically you're paying €40 for nothing more than having an extra keycard cut and the permission to have the second person there.  
May drop a little for a third person, but if it involves moving of a bed etc. don't expect it for €10 (most rooms are double single [a double bed and a single bed] so may get it at a small increase).

Comparing prices without comparing standards is crazy. I'll obviously get a cheaper room if I get a lower level of facilities or a less "prestigious" hotel. [e.g. Jurys Inn and Clarion in Cork a two minute walk from each other, anyone who believes they'll get as cheap a rate in the Clarion as they would in Jurys Inn is simply mad]


----------



## SlurrySlump (8 Dec 2006)

Rather than slagging off other posters Clubman why not try and help the original poster with an alternative suggestion like I tried to do in my posting.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

Er, I never slagged anybody off.


----------

